# Ayuda para Subwoofer Activo



## Audiofilo (Feb 17, 2012)

Desde Chile. Hola, tengo un equipo de musica antiguo Panasonic, que tiene amplificación para 5.1, viene con los 5 parlantes tipicos, pero no con el subwoofer. En su lugar tiene la salida para conectarle un Subwoofer Activo (luego no debiera necesitar filtrar nada), He visto precios de Subwoofer Activo y eon carisimos por eso quisiera construirme uno y agradeceria me aconsejaran los que esten metidos en el tema. Me interesa construir uno simple con solo una entrada (mono), el volumen, y el boton encendido On/Off, nada mas, no me interesa que tenga entrada estereo poque como dije ya tengo esos canales.
He leido que los parlantes los venden con detalles de la caja que necesitan, no se si es mejor caja sellada o bass-reflex,.
Soy electronico y puedo armar el amplif y su fuente, la caja o bafle la puedo hacer o bien encargarla. Que me aconsejan ?. Es para un ambiente de unos 4 x 6 metros. Estara bien una potencia de 100W rms ?

Saludos


----------



## lucashk (Feb 18, 2012)

Hola Audiofilo, por ahora lo que te puedo aportar son un par de consideraciones a tener en cuenta. Un bajo eléctrico, por ejemplo, reproduce frecuencias que van desde los 41Hz. Un subwoofer debería ser capaz de reproducir esas frecuencias. Una de las funciones más importantes de la caja acústica para subwoofer es la de atenuar o amortiguar la frecuencia de resonancia de los parlantes. Sea cual sea el tipo de caja que elijas tiene que cumplir de la mejor manera esa función.  Lo aconsejable para un subwoofer es un parlante de 12 pulgadas, pero podés usar de 8 pulgadas. Yo tengo mi equipo en un ambiente de el tamaño que mencionás, es de 20W, y te diría que hasta estoy sobrado. De igual manera con 100W, quizás puedas usarlo ocasionalmente en otro lugar así que no estaría demás.


----------



## Audiofilo (Feb 20, 2012)

Gracias por tus aportes, Aun no compro el parlante, pero entonces seria de 12" mínimo (imagino que con el de 8" costaria mas reproducir los 41 Hz), de unos 100W o menos y podria usar incluso un amplificador menor a 100W ya que sólo es para uso domestico. De la caja creo quer sin duda es mejor fabricar la caja recomendada por el fabricante, aunque he visto que algunos llevan un tubo de sintonia y al menos aqui en Santiago-Chile no se donde se consiguen. Y del recubrimiento interno que consideraciones tomar ? hay que forrar la caja entera por dentro con una especie de napa, algun tipo de algodon, etc, de que espesor mínimo etc?
Que hay de la electronica ? (amplif,fuente) que considerariones hay que tomar ?, deben ir en un compartimento aislado dentro de la caja ? , Podria usar una fuente switching ? o meteria mucho ruido en la señal ?
Gracias


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 20, 2012)

aqui tienes lo que buscas
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_filtrobass.php

es un filtro pasa bajos o como tu lo dices
un filtro para sub-woofer activo, monofonico. requires un TL071 o TL081
ademas es muy facil de contruir, yo lo he armado y lo he probado con amplificadores de 200w
y suena muy bien.
Si quieres que suene mejor cambia el capacitor de 0.22uf que esta en paralelo con una resistencia de 100k por uno de 0.47uf
ademas de que es muy economico y muy funcional
PD: requieres armar un amplificador. para conectarle el filtro pasa bajos


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 20, 2012)

sagitario10 dijo:


> aqui tienes lo que buscas
> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_filtrobass.php
> 
> es un filtro pasa bajos o como tu lo dices
> ...



No, solo debe construir un amplificador, el equipo Panasonic ya le entrega una señal para subwoofer con el recorte de frecuencia, solo falta amplificar esa señal.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 20, 2012)

Okey.
pense que todavia le interesaba el filtro pasa bajos.
bueno aqui tambien hay muchos amplificadores pero para unos 100w aqui esta este
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_amp100w_mono.php

muy bueno tambien lo he probado
aunque recomiendo el de 200w


----------



## Audiofilo (Feb 22, 2012)

Gracias por sus aportes. Me ha sido diificil encontrar parlante subwoofer de 12" en Santiago, todos los que venden son para auto, luego la pregunta ¿ me serviiria igual un subwoofer para auto? que diferencias hay ?, 
Por otro lado viendo las dimensiones de caja que normalmente requiere uno de 12" , creo que bajaré a uno de 10", o 8", como dije antes es sólo para completar mi Home theater.


----------



## nicolas (Feb 22, 2012)

si te sirven los woofer para autos yo tengo armado uno de 10" bass reflex y lo alimento con un tda2050 bridge y suena tremendo... fijate cuales de auto conseguis yo tengo un bomber dub doble bobina... lo tengo en un espacio grande ( 4.5 x 8.5) y suenan hermosos los bajos... pienso meterlo en mi pieza... yo creo que con 100RMS estas mas que sobrado para ese lugar donde lo piensas meter... te recomiendo que armes un ampli transistorizado algo asi como el rotel de Mnicolau o si tal vez te animas y dejas potencia de sobra podria ser un clase D.... Busca en el foro que hay muchas ideas...


----------



## BUSHELL (Feb 22, 2012)

Los de auto me parecen que andan superbien. Búscate uno de buena marca, por lo menos que tengan los parámetros T/S. Los de auto, debido a su aplicación, requieren menos volumen de caja. Además vienen casi siempre de 4 ohm, lo que facilita sacarle potencia al ampli (el doble).
Lo único malo es su precio. Son más caros que los de uso doméstico.
Refuerza bien la caja, pero buenos refuerzos...no vaya ser que te quede una caja floja que dará resonancias indeseables.
Saludos


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 22, 2012)

Buenas. Yo también te estaba por recomendar el Rotel https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/ de Mnicolau. Lo tengo armado con un 12" y filtrado para subwoofer y la verdad que suena terrible! Podes poner todo en la misma caja sin problemas. La potencia que tiene esta más que sobrada para un ambiente cerrado.

Saludos.

Pd: El parlante que tengo no es especifico de subwoofer, es un Jharo nacional y va lo mas bien.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 22, 2012)

Con un woofer de 10" esta mas que bien
solo asegurate de armar bien la caja donde lo colocaras. para que suene muy bien
arma un amplificador de 60w en adelante


----------



## nicolas (Feb 22, 2012)

BUSHELL dijo:


> Los de auto me parecen que andan superbien. Búscate uno de buena marca, por lo menos que tengan los parámetros T/S. Los de auto, debido a su aplicación, requieren menos volumen de caja. Además vienen casi siempre de 4 ohm, lo que facilita sacarle potencia al ampli (el doble).
> Lo único malo es su precio. Son más caros que los de uso doméstico.
> Refuerza bien la caja, pero buenos refuerzos...no vaya ser que te quede una caja floja que dará resonancias indeseables.
> Saludos



precisamente por eso bushell compre un bomber porque tenia los parametros y diseñe la caja con el winISD y la verdad es que suena muy lindo... mi woofer es doble bobina y como lo tengo en serie es de 8 ohms...

Probe con un programa inyectarle frecuencias y al menos hasta los 35hz me los reprodujo muy bien...


----------



## jreyes (Feb 23, 2012)

Audiofilo: pásate por la web de casaroyal y mete este código en el buscador: 278660



Adiosín...!


----------



## Audiofilo (Feb 28, 2012)

Hola, que opinan de este subwoofer 10"
http://www.miamicenter.cl/imagenes/productos/subwoofers/subwoofer_dti_dw1040s.htm
en esa tienda tambien hacen la caja e instalan en autos, me dicen que tiene que ser de 45 litros, que puedo jugar con las dimensiones pero respetando los 45, Es tan asi ?.
el espacio que dispongo es de 40 x 40 x 30 cm (aprox 48 litros).
Segun entiendo la caja bass reflex invierte la onda trasera y la suma a la onda frontal reforzandola, y la caja con tubo se usa para sintonizar la caja a una frec especifica realzandola, Cual es mejor para un home theater ?, segun sus experiencias, me alcanzaria con mi espacio para este subwoofer de 10" ??
 gracias por todo.



olvide mencionarlo en mi post anterior, vi el subwoofer (DTI DW1040S) en su embalaje, pero no vienen los parametros T/S.
Jreyes, vi el que mencionas pero es de 12" muy grande.
El otro que vi de 10" es uno marca B52, mas caro. Pero se ven las costuras del cono, no se no me dio buena impresion.


----------

